# Madonna



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies and gents,

I've looked but not seen any other posts but is anyone else feeling a little sore that a 50+ year old woman, mid way through a divorce, living a trans-atlantic life style is considering adopting?

Surely priority number one is that she is able to provide a stable home and how can anyone who is mid-divorce say that they can do so? I don't have any issues with divorced people adopting, its the MID divorce bit that concerns me.

Am I on my own on this one?

Love
Carys
xxx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I actually thought that Madonna & Guy Ritchies divorce was now complete - i thought they'd had a quickie divorce?

I think that in a lot of cases single mothers are some of the best, thats certainly true in many cases - however I dont think that is the bug bare (SP) I think its more of, as you said the transatlantic lifestyle, is madonna actually bringing her children up or is it many of her background staff? Its a shame if the latter is the case. 

The child is going to be placed in a lap of luxury, worlds away from the life that Mercey would have had in Malawi - this is in part a great thing but is the child ever going to get a taste of her former life? Are her cultures going to be respected? Will they be taught to her? Should a four year old be brought up in a world of 'mummy going on tour' - I dont think its a good thing that mummy is always surrounded by yes people, who will tend to her every whim, how can that child then get an understanding that you cant always have what you want when you want it? 

It worries me that there are reports that the birth family do not want the little girl to be adopted and would prefer to look after her themselves - I hope if this is the caase then they would at least have some contact with the little girl.

I find it bizaare that people can walk into a country and seemingly take a pick of any child in an orphanage and fly back with them. 

Im sure that Madonna can provide anything that the child coiuld want - financially but whether that is the case emotionally Im not so sure.


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Manny.i dont think it that easy 2 walk in just adopt child from overseas.mayb it is for madonna?guy from adoption agency said she wouldnt b able 2 adopt a black child in uk as like 2 match child with their ethnic background.agree with what u said re this.but is it right 2 leave children in care when they could b in loving homes even though not from same ethnic background?sorry gone off point!berniex


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

I say good luck to her. 
Yes her lifestyle may be out of the ordinary, and very much in the public eye, maybe she will spend a fair amount of time overseas/on tour that kind of thing, but ones things for certain this child I'm sure will be loved and cared for, and ultimately thats what matters. 

And imagine the opportunity's she will have in this country compared to her own, "the world is her oyster" so to speak.  

Emma.


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi,

I've not been on today as at work. I just think of all the barriers we might face if we decide to adopt and it seems that if you have to wait 6 months after fertility treatment, then surely there must be a time limit after something as traumatic as divorce? Or maybe that's me projecting and not everyone would find it traumatic.

Either way, I do hope that whatever happens the child remains the focus and she has decisions made for her to her benefit.

xxxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

I think the situation must be so frustrating for those people who are going through the adoption process in this country which is so hard and long and it doesnt seem fair that madonna can pull strings to her advantage. However, i was a bit bemused when they said they think its better if the child can be brought up in its own country by its extended family..fair enough, but she isnt being looked after by her extended family is she? i think she is an orphanage..
Im not a fan of madonna but i really think she will give her new child love and stability and fantastic opportunitys...I say good luck to her and wish it was me! (not being adopted by madonna.......actually, maybe that wouldnt be so bad after all   ) 
xx


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

Well if i had the money Madonna had and could pull a few strings i would go for it as well. I read that Madonna is very good with her children and quite strict. She is not a stupid woman and I bet those children will not be spoilt. Maybe they will get things our children can't afford but hey I know if i had the money i would spoil my children if i had any.

Linda
xxx


----------



## Pelican (Sep 17, 2007)

Mannys Bird said:


> It worries me that there are reports that the birth family do not want the little girl to be adopted and would prefer to look after her themselves - I hope if this is the caase then they would at least have some contact with the little girl.





pobby said:


> However, i was a bit bemused when they said they think its better if the child can be brought up in its own country by its extended family..fair enough, but she isnt being looked after by her extended family is she? i think she is an orphanage..


I am not sure if this applies here but I know that in Malawi and in many poor countries in Africa very poor families take their children to an orphanage because they are being fed there and many of them still have contact to their children and get them back as soon as they can afford them again...


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

There is a phone-in on Radio 5 Live as I write this (9-10am) http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/fivelivebreakfast/2009/03/madonna_and_child_again.html

I do not like the fact that she is adopting a child whose got a family. There must be plenty of orphans who have no one at all.

Minty
x


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't understand why she doesnt donate some of her millions and help out a whole village


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Just read on BBC news: 
"Madonna has also established a charity, Raising Malawi, which aims to provide accommodation, food, education and other support to orphans in the country."

Don't know how many millions she is donating...


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

You would think some of the millions she is donating could go to the family whose little girl she is adopting via some kind of sponsorship deal, rather than her adopting her. I have nothing against Madonna or anyone else adopting an orphan with no family to take them in but, to take in a child who has a family from a system where it's customary for poor children who have lost one parent to spend a period of time in an orphanage, and who, for the want of some money (of which Madonna has plenty) could be raised in a loving environment with a birth family that can provide for all her emotional and physical needs.... well it may be all completely above board but it just doesn't sit quite right with me. 

C~x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Caz - it doesn't me either. I really really hate it all. It makes me feel so uncomfortable somehow.


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

just seen on news she failed to adopt the wee girl.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm rather afraid to say that I cheered a little when I heard the news. I just hate this whole thing. I have no doubt though she will appeal and throw some more money at it. She'll get what she wants in the end.
Sorry if this offends anybody - just my gut reaction to the whole situation xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

as an adopter i know how hard it is to adopt in the UK - she would not (or should not) be approved here for little mercy.

her lifestyle would be looked at 
her recent relationship breakdown would be looked at
her previous partners would be talked to

children, particularly the most vulnerable ones waiting for a family need a stable home  

it beggars belief really - money.......


----------

